# What are the next likely re-pops?



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Curious of others opinions on this. With the styrene market coming back pretty strong at the moment -as opposed to _nothing_ being released, now there's probably a dozen or better kits coming out a year-

What would you say is a likely candidate for a repop?

Not necessarily what you want to see, but what you think _might_ be seriously considered by manufacturers in the near future?

Myself, I've got to nominate the Finks from Revell. Over ten years since last release, proven sellers, and Revell seems to be bringing out some old standbys.










For some reason, I also think that if the molds are found, we might once again see Black Hole kits. This is kind of a long shot since the movie was never that popular, but the Cygnus ship in particular is a somewhat rare kit that might garner interest. The robots were also pretty cool.
























And if someone were already renewing Disney licenses, maybe some Pirates stuff? Or maybe these are generic enough not to need licensing if released without branding?










Let's hear some nominations!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Love to see the Finks again, but it seems like they were just re-released. I thought maybe the Revell Dr. Seuss line of Cat in the Hat kits might get re-popped, still like to see it happen.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell lists one or two of the Roth cars for 2010 or 2011... I didn't see any other figure kits listed (yet).


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd like to see The Black Hole kits back. Did they ever make Old Bob? I liked him and wondered what he'd look like as a new robot and not as we saw him in the movie, all battered up and such. I'd also like to see the STAR robots.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Hard to say, but once the Confederate Raider is re-released, it's probably going to be followed at some stage by the Apache Warrior kit, or Indian on Horse as it was known in some catalogues, and the Gold Knight kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd like to see the Pirates and Black Hole kits back but the problem with Vincent (they never did Old Bob Madcap) is the top of his head (the silver part where you stick those 4 red bits on). It's really mis-shapen. It starts off round one side and ends creased the other. 

Also the Cygnus is too short and would need to be moulded in clear.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

NO OLD BOB! 

Well, Maximillian is still one of the most Bad Ass robot villians of all time!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

My bet, and hope, is that Polar Lights will bring back the Phantom of the Opera. It hasn't been out of production all that long, but it's still become one of the more sought-after monster kits. More than some of the other PL kits that have been revived.

Er ... plus, I'm producing a cool replacement head for that kit.

If I got to wave a magic wand and make it happen, I'd bring back the Haunted Mansion kits. No way to get around the need for a Disney license, though.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder if it's hard to get the Disney Liscence for these big manufacturers like Round 2?

They already have the Star Trek liscence. 

Is it just "Disney Pollitics" at play here?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I doubt it's on the list, but I would love to see Sealab repopped....


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

northjason said:


> Let's hear some nominations!


Hey that was my FIRST kit!
-Jim


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Ahhh.The Pirate of The Caribbean.This brings back memories.So much fun and should be popular with the kids as well.Same goes for the changing figures in MPC'S Coffin,Sarcophagus andTime Machine.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Like I have said before, i don't think a Disney license would be needed for the Pirates or Mansion kits. Revell has reissued the Disney Peter Pan Pirate Ship sans any reference to Disney. Likewise, the Strombecker Disney Rocket to the Moon was reissued by Glencoe, again with no Disney reference. At any rate, I think in an old Moebius thread regarding a kit of the 20,000 leagues Nautilus it was brought up that Disney is not the bear to work with that they are made out to be, or at least no worse than Universal, Marvel, etc.

Note also the Disney Zorro kit is being reissued just with the Disney name removed from the box. Likewise there is a reissue of the Marx Walt Disney Alamo toy fort, and it even has Fess Parker's name and picture on it, just not the Disney name.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

That'd be nice, but I know I wouldn't take the chance if I were a producer. Zorro wasn't created by Disney, he was just licensed by Disney. However, the pirates and Haunted Mansion characters were specifically created to play off the popularity of Disney attractions. Weren't they marketed around the same time Disney World opened?

Right or not, if Disney wanted to claim the property, there aren't likely any model producers with the resources to put up the legal fight.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to see kits that were in the prototype stage by Aurora that were cancelled, like The Hanging Tree








and the rest of the Chamber of Horrors that were cancelled.
Mcdee


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I would think that there would be a problem with trying to market a kit of the Disney _Nautilus_ without first securing a license. The Disney _Nautilus_ is iconic, like the original _Enterprise_ in _Star Trek_, or the _Millennium Falcon_ in _Star Wars_.

The Moon Rocket in Disneyland's Tomorrowland, though infamous, is not what most folks would consider 'iconic'. Plus, Glencoe deliberately modified the decals and altered the packaging to further disassociate the kit of any connection to the Disneyland attraction. All is there if you want to faithfully recreate the Disneyland rocket, through some selective trimming of the kit's decals. The _Nautilus_, though, is another matter. There is no easy way to "disguise" it from being anything other than what it is, and keep Disney from noticing.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

It would be nice to see the Aurora Phantom of the Opera hit the shelves again. I realize Chaney Enterprises may have something to say, but as long as we're awishin'...


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

northjason said:


> Curious of others opinions on this. With the styrene market coming back pretty strong at the moment -as opposed to _nothing_ being released, now there's probably a dozen or better kits coming out a year-
> 
> What would you say is a likely candidate for a repop?
> 
> ...


I would love to see those Black hole kits reissued.
From looking at the pics,They look pretty accurate.
And the pirate models would be a must have!
I had a couple of them from way back,and loved em!
Hopefully the molds still exist & are still complete:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I'd like to see The Black Hole kits back. Did they ever make Old Bob?


There was a resin Old Bob kit several years ago, in scale with the MPC V.I.N.Cent kit. X-Factor Productions still has it listed on their website, but I've read on a few other modeling websites that dealing with them has become problematic in recent years.

Back to the topic, I think the next _likely_ re-pops would be Revell's Ed Roth kits. Since Roth passed away in 2001, Revell would probably have an easier time [with licensing issues] dealing with Ilene Roth than they had with Ed.

I'd _like_ to see the MPC _Pirates of the Caribbean_ and _Haunted Mansion_ kits reissued. I don't know if Round 2 would be able to get around licensing issues with Disney, but these kits were mentioned on the informal poll they posted on the Round 2 website a month or so ago so it seems they're (at least) considering it.

The one kit I'd love to see reissued would be Monogram's _Ghost of the Red Baron_. Even incomplete glue bombs go for quite a bit on Evilbay, but I don't think there would be enough interest to make even a limited run worth Revell's while, so it's probably never gonna happen.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Most likely is The Penquin. Possibly the Aurora Batman with engravings and owl restored. Would fit in with the Batmobile reissue.

My neighbor at Revell told me Revell would like to repop the Snoopy kits but the Schultz estate won't approve new product.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

BatToys said:


> Most likely is The Penquin. Possibly the Aurora Batman with engravings and owl restored. Would fit in with the Batmobile reissue.
> 
> My neighbor at Revell told me Revell would like to repop the Snoopy kits but the Schultz estate won't approve new product.


*lol...I guess the the Schultz estate doesnt realize that the snoopy kits are old product*....

*Z*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'm not sure that an original Batman aurora repop could be done, as its always possible Revell may not allow it since in a way, it would be copying thier mold, unless they leased out the mold for restoration...

I think the penguin is a good bet for perhaps next year...and certainly the Gold knight...as I believe that mold may still exist..

Z
*


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Dare I say this - Robby the Robot. I'd love to see this, the Black hole, and R2-D2 (MPCs' version) re-released.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Dyonisis said:


> Dare I say this - Robby the Robot. I'd love to see this, the Black hole, and R2-D2 (MPCs' version) re-released.


*

Polar Lights re-released Robby last year, I believe..

Z
*


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Marko said:


> Love to see the Finks again, but it seems like they were just re-released. I thought maybe the Revell Dr. Seuss line of Cat in the Hat kits might get re-popped, still like to see it happen.


The Dr. Seus kits would be awesome! How many were there?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

My personal choice would be The Beatles kits but wouldn`t be surprized to see The Lone Ranger repopped.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> I'd like to see kits that were in the prototype stage by Aurora that were cancelled, like The Hanging Tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have to agree Mcdee, also like to see Aurora's MOTM Metaluna, Godzilla, and the MS kits Animal Pit and Dungeon
:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Trek Ace said:


> I would think that there would be a problem with trying to market a kit of the Disney _Nautilus_ without first securing a license. The Disney _Nautilus_ is iconic, like the original _Enterprise_ in _Star Trek_, or the _Millennium Falcon_ in _Star Wars_.
> .


The original discussion on the Moebius board was that it would be a licensed product, or at least could be. 

The Moon Liner was a Disney property. It stood outside at the Disney park in CA. I think now there is a replica in Japan? The Glencoe decals had nothing to do with Disney... it was TWA airlines. Although Glencoe got away with priting the decals, using TWA's font and colors, but to say "fasTWAy". You just cut the "fas" and "y" off.

The MPC Pirates and Mansion kits really bear little if any resemblence to the theme part attractions. If you were to release the kits without any mention of Disney, most people would not even think to make the connection.

Similarly, Revell released their Ed Roth kits after their agreement with Roth ended, under different names. Even something as "iconic" as Rat Fink could be renamed and sold. "Brother Rat Fink" became "Sleazy Rider" etc. The cars were renamed too... with the Tweedie Pie becoming the Rod Father.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

...and the Outlaw became Canned Heat.

Chris.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> The original discussion on the Moebius board was that it would be a licensed product, or at least could be.


Yes, I know.



djnick66 said:


> The Moon Liner was a Disney property. It stood outside at the Disney park in CA. I think now there is a replica in Japan? The Glencoe decals had nothing to do with Disney... it was TWA airlines. Although Glencoe got away with priting the decals, using TWA's font and colors, but to say "fasTWAy". You just cut the "fas" and "y" off.


I am aware of the TWA issue with the decals. The Disneyland rocket bore the TWA logo, hence the "FASTWAY" decal. That was a rather clever way for Glencoe to allow the modeler the elements to replicate the Disneyland rocket if he or she chose to do so, without marketing the kit as such.



djnick66 said:


> The MPC Pirates and Mansion kits really bear little if any resemblence to the theme part attractions. If you were to release the kits without any mention of Disney, most people would not even think to make the connection.


I am aware of that, also. That's why I did not feel it was necessary to address it.



djnick66 said:


> Similarly, Revell released their Ed Roth kits after their agreement with Roth ended, under different names. Even something as "iconic" as Rat Fink could be renamed and sold. "Brother Rat Fink" became "Sleazy Rider" etc. The cars were renamed too... with the Tweedie Pie becoming the Rod Father.


Another thing to keep in mind is that many of these designs were protected either by patent or copyright when they were originally designed. Design patents and copyrights have a nasty habit of expiring after about 27 years, unless an effort is made to renew them. Many of the properties that were originally protected under such rights are no longer covered. So, as long as the original property is not mentioned in the marketing or box art, then the design itself can be manufactured and sold without the necessity of a license. A manufacturer would have to pursue this course through research to determine whether or not the need for a license is required.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

The Disney rocket was never outside the park -- it was in Tomorrowland. When they redid Tomorrowland a few years ago, they rebuilt a smaller one to duplicate the original. I had my wife take pics when we were there last month, since I have the Glencoe reissue to do 

Doc


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would love to see the Rat Fink, Angel Fink,etc. reissued in GLOW PLASTIC. That way you could leave their eyes,teeth,etc. glowing. I recently finished a small Rat Fink (that came with one of the Roth car models) and an Angel Fink painted with Flourescent (day-glo) colors,and they look way cool with glowing eyes/teeth! I would also like to see the Haunted Mansion,Pirates of the C., MPC Strange Change,Black Hole,Aurora Ragnarok,and Ghost of the Red Baron (also in glow plastic,except for the chrome parts).


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

DocJam00 said:


> The Disney rocket was never outside the park -- it was in Tomorrowland. When they redid Tomorrowland a few years ago, they rebuilt a smaller one to duplicate the original. I had my wife take pics when we were there last month, since I have the Glencoe reissue to do
> 
> Doc


I never said it was outside the park. I said it was outside AT the park. yeah it was at Tomorrowland...

I don't know if they have a replica in Florida. There wasn't one the last time I was at Disney 3-4 years ago.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MPC Strange Change I'd like to see too plus the Revell Dune movie models.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Its a longshot but I'd like to see the 'Great Moments in Sports' repopped. Particularly Dempsey vs Firpo and Johnny U.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd love to see Johnny U too.
I'd also love to see the Three Musketeers


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd like to see the Buck Rodgers Starfighter and Raider rereleased. And as a longshot the Aurora Sealab III.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> ...and R2-D2 (MPCs' version) re-released.


I wouldn't mind seeing the MPC version of C-3PO reissued as well, but I think they would have to correct the inaccuracies on R2's dome and completely re-sculpt 3PO's head before anyone would buy them again. It wouldn't surprise me to see Clone Wars versions (from the new animated series) of R2 and 3PO before we see the MPC kits reissued again.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> Its a longshot but I'd like to see the 'Great Moments in Sports' repopped. Particularly Dempsey vs Firpo and Johnny U.


Me too! All of 'em!!!
I'd love to see Revell reissue all the TD kits including the Ghost of the Red Baron and Unreal Roller....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

"unreal Roller"? Please to enlighten, sahr?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It was in the same serirs as the Groovy Grader. It's a steam roller that's totally worked over.
I don't know how to link but if you google Tom Daniel there's a site that shows all of his model creations. Once you see the Unreal Roller you'll love it!!!
It's purple with a big chrome wheels, antique lamps, chrome corrugated roof and a big blown Chev. To me it's more off the wall than the Groovy Grader...
If you know how to post pics from another site James, it'd be great if you could post it....

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> MPC Strange Change I'd like to see too plus the Revell Dune movie models.


The Sand Worm was awful.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> The Sand Worm was awful.



It needs a newly tooled mouthpiece but I don't think it was that bad. It looks ok if you shorten it by using less sections. The problem with all those Dune kits though is the plastic was incredibly brittle.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It was Dune from the start!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd like to see some Horizon kits reissued! But, its not likely...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> "unreal Roller"? Please to enlighten, sahr?


Here's a link to Tom Daniel's designs. Click on the items listed on the left to see each design, a description of the item, and, in many cases, a brief explanation of how Tom came up with each idea.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Archie's Car, Banana Splits, U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Here's a link to Tom Daniel's designs. Click on the items listed on the left to see each design, a description of the item, and, in many cases, a brief explanation of how Tom came up with each idea.


Holy God, I had no idea there were this many potential TD reissues.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's an idea that could probably make Revell a few bucks with minimal production costs: The 1955 Lincoln Futura. It was reissued in the 90's, but with the PL reissued Batmobile there would seem to be interest. I'd buy a few. It even comes with driver and passenger figures!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking at that list on Tom's site I notice the absence of the "Vanbulance" Wouldn't that qualify as a TD design since it's just the Vandal with a raised roof, beacon ray and white paint job??


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BronzeGiant said:


> Looking at that list on Tom's site I notice the absence of the "Vanbulance" Wouldn't that qualify as a TD design since it's just the Vandal with a raised roof, beacon ray and white paint job??


Technically, no. Tom Daniel and Revell had a "falling out" at one point, and Revell reissued several Tom Daniel kits under different names with minor changes so they wouldn't have to pay him. So, while the Vandal _was_ a Tom Daniel design, the Vanbulance wasn't.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zathros said:


> *Polar Lights re-released Robby last year, I believe..*
> 
> *Z*


I don't know for sure, but I haven't seen any on the shelves here in town. From what I've read on FEEBAY - these are no longer in production now. I'd just like to have one since the toy is no longer offered, or made.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

You mean this one, right?










Don't want to be tacky, but I can sell you one for $16 plus shipping. Please get in touch if you're interested. No worries if not.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Technically, no. Tom Daniel and Revell had a "falling out" at one point, and Revell reissued several Tom Daniel kits under different names with minor changes so they wouldn't have to pay him. So, while the Vandal _was_ a Tom Daniel design, the Vanbulance wasn't.


 ...same I believe with King Chopper (it became Satans Cycle).
I think the problem was between TD and Monogram.

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> I think the problem was between TD and Monogram.
> 
> Chris.


Right, Monogram. Their logo has been absent from packaging and advertising for so long that I always forget about them.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I would LOVE to have Glow long box reissues ("in Frightening Lightning") of the Aurora Monster kits!!! 
Haunted Mansion series!! (Just change it to Haunted Mosolium or something)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well it looks like the Aurora Vampirella is next...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I _REALLY_ want to see the big trikes come back out.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell Germany had the Evil Iron etc out a couple of years back. US Revell hasn't had those big Trikes out since the 70s.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> I _REALLY_ want to see the big trikes come back out.


ME TOO!!!
I love the Monogram, Revell, and Pyro trikes!
I have King Chopper but I'd love to find the rest....

Chris.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Bring on the 1-8 Evil Iron!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Evil Iron, Dragonfire, Top Chop, Triumphant Trike, Street L'eagle. Gladiator, etc... 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Would someone care to refresh my poor feeble memory? How many POTC kits did MPC produce?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Would someone care to refresh my poor feeble memory? How many POTC kits did MPC produce?


Seven; _Condemned to Chains Forever_, _Dead Man's Raft_, _Dead Men Tell No Tales_, _Fate of the Mutineers_, _Freed in the Nick of Time_, _Hoist High the Jolly Roger_, and _Ghost of the Treasure Guard_ (which consisted of the figures from _Dead Men Tell No Tales_ and _Hoist High the Jolly Roger_ on a new base).

And, just 'cuz, there were four Haunted Mansion kits: _Escape from the Crypt_, _The Vampire's Midnight Madness_, _Grave Robber's Reward_, and _Play it Again, Sam_.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Zombie ol' bean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott Nickel (Mar 8, 2003)

Scotch Lad and Lass?


----------



## Scott Nickel (Mar 8, 2003)

apls said:


> Archie's Car, Banana Splits, U.N.C.L.E.


I finally picked up both U.N.C.L.E. kits unbuilt in the box a couple of years ago (they're on the ever-growing list of kits to build)

It would be great to have U.N.C.L.E. re-pops -- just so I could get an extra set to play around with -- or add to the big pile of boxed kits.


----------

